# Favorite Audio Parsifal



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a new Parsifal - in fact, probably will have got it before this survey is done - but I'm wondering what you all think anyway. In looking at the amazon reviews there seems to be an awful lot of difference of opinion regarding which audio Parsifal is the best. What do you think?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Listening to Karajan's Parsifal for me resembles the eerie experience of being lost inside the pyramid of Cheops: Everywhere there is mystery, everywhere there is religion, everywhere there are massive walls of sound: I do not understand those hieroglyphs, but I *do* understand that the High Priest Herbert does.

Against this ceremonial tsunami Solti's performance just doesn't rise to the occasion.


----------



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

Knapertsbusch's 1951 Bayreuth recording is legendary and the best for me, but the sound it is not very good as it is an old one. Knappertsbusch's rendition in 1962 is also glorious and the sound is much better, but Thomas is not a brilliant Pasifal, I would recommend the live performance with Vickers (1964) instead. Solti and Kubelik are great options as well, and you may purcharse them in the future if you are a wagnerian fan.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The Barenboim is my choice, chiefly because of Jerusalem's youthful-sounding hero and Waltraud Meier's powerful Kundry. Van Dam in the role of Amfortas doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't feel qualified to vote without having done the 30-odd hours of required listening, but I'd lean towards Barenboim/Meier.

Oddly enough I was browsing at the used book store today at lunch just now and on the CD shelf they had the 1953 and 1958 Bayreuth Parsifals. Are either of these must-haves?

1953
Parsifal: Ramon Vinay
Kundry: Martha Mödl
Gurnemanz: Ludwig Weber
Amfortas: George London
Klingsor: Hermann Uhde
Titurel: Josef Greindl
Bayreuth Festival Chorus and Orchestra,
cond. Clemens Krauss.

1958
Parsifal: Hans Beirer
Kundry: Régine Crespin
Gurnemanz: Jerome Hines
Amfortas: Eberhard Wächter
Klingsor: Toni Blankenheim
Titurel: Josef Greindl
Bayreuth Festival Chorus and Orchestra,
cond. Hans Knappertsbusch.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> Listening to Karajan's Parsifal for me resembles the eerie experience of being lost inside the pyramid of Cheops: Everywhere there is mystery, everywhere there is religion, everywhere there are massive walls of sound: I do not understand those hieroglyphs, but I *do* understand that the High Priest Herbert does.
> 
> Against this ceremonial tsunami Solti's performance just doesn't rise to the occasion.


Wow - awesome recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ritter said:


> Knapertsbusch's 1951 Bayreuth recording is legendary and the best for me, but the sound it is not very good as it is an old one. Knappertsbusch's rendition in 1962 is also glorious and the sound is much better, but Thomas is not a brilliant Pasifal, I would recommend the live performance with Vickers (1964) instead. Solti and Kubelik are great options as well, and you may purcharse them in the future if you are a wagnerian fan.


Thanks. I wouldn't call myself a Wagner fan yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Oddly enough I was browsing at the used book store today at lunch just now and on the CD shelf they had the 1953 and 1958 Bayreuth Parsifals. Are either of these must-haves?


Well, London was certifiably a god, and Moedl got such rave reviews on Amazon that I'd be interested to hear anything she did that was called Parsifal. I generally check the Amazon reviews before I buy something though, which I haven't done for these two!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the Solti.
the Karajan and Barenboim have too drastic dyamics.
one minute you strain to hear, the next you're blown out of your seat.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Voted Barenboim, Karajan next.


----------



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> I don't feel qualified to vote without having done the 30-odd hours of required listening, but I'd lean towards Barenboim/Meier.
> 
> Oddly enough I was browsing at the used book store today at lunch just now and on the CD shelf they had the 1953 and 1958 Bayreuth Parsifals. Are either of these must-haves?


In my opinion they are not, there are another recordings that come first. The cast in Krauss's one is similar as the Kna's 51, and for me Windgassen is much more balanced Parsifal than Vinay (too stentorian) and much finer. The interest of the Kna's 59 consists mainly in Crespin, I don't like Beirer. Of course, these two recordings are worth listening to, and it depends on your wagnerian recording collection, but Guythegreg listed the "must-haves" from my point of view.


----------

